# COD Modern Warfare (orginal) no sound?



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Last couple of days i have had no sound on start up or while playing COD MW online - nothing has changed system wise and the speakers are working fine. Be grateful if anyone has any ideas what it could be as GF children are home at the weekend and will be keen to 'shoot some baddies' :wave:

thanks Rob


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Since nothing has changed then by process of elimination you've gone deaf!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Pardon


----------

